# Need someone to digital print on a single T-shirt



## R92024 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi, 
I have a design I would like to print on a T-shirt.
Just one shirt to start with, possibly more later.

I just need someone to supply the T-shirt, and print the design. 

T-shirt must be: 
Good quality 
Soft 
Lightweight 
Garment dye or Pigment...

Men's Large size.

Thanks!


----------



## multiplesifl (Jun 27, 2011)

Try getting in contact with some of your local print shops. I'm sure one of them will have a Direct to Garment machine, plus you'll be supporting a local business, which is always good.


----------



## R92024 (Sep 20, 2015)

Great advice, thank you, Multiplesifl!
I didn't know what the terminology was... but now I understand that what I need is DTG.


----------

